# new plumber



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

great job huh


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Now why didn't I think of that for my new bathroom as a way to save costs? Hahaha..
That's a good one!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Now why didn't I think of that for my new bathroom as a way to save costs? Hahaha..
> That's a good one!


As long as it works ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

That's thinking outside the box, absolute genius.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*A gas station*

As we were in manila I had to urinate so we stopped in a gas station. This is what I saw can you believe it?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> As we were in manila I had to urinate so we stopped in a gas station. This is what I saw can you believe it?


Actually I have trouble believing that. 

Why would they waste the gallon jug and not just put the bucket there?

Or a sign pointing to the floor drain?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Actually I have trouble believing that.
> 
> Why would they waste the gallon jug and not just put the bucket there?
> 
> Or a sign pointing to the floor drain?


I am not real sure why they wasted the gallon jug. Its like the open urinals that have a pipe in the ground. Why waste the pipe?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> I am not real sure why they wasted the gallon jug. Its like the open urinals that have a pipe in the ground. Why waste the pipe?


Military in the field use a pi$$ pipe, keeps the mess a little more concentrated.


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> great job huh


I'm an OLD Plumber, and I'm impressed with that!!!..........:thumb:


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I love that contraption under neath the kitchen sink with the plastic bottle on top of the concrete blocks! Funny thing is that it probably would have taken less effort to install a plastic p-trap under there, than it did to come up with this solution. Hmm... It actually looks like a piece of conceptual art.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> I love that contraption under neath the kitchen sink with the plastic bottle on top of the concrete blocks! F*unny thing is that it probably would have taken less effort to install a plastic p-trap under there, than it did to come up with this solution.* Hmm... It actually looks like a piece of conceptual art.


The big difference is that the materials were probably to hand and free.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> I love that contraption under neath the kitchen sink with the plastic bottle on top of the concrete blocks! Funny thing is that it probably would have taken less effort to install a plastic p-trap under there, than it did to come up with this solution. Hmm... It actually looks like a piece of conceptual art.


You ever try to install a plastic p-trap in the PI? No easy threading of pieces together like in the US, at least in my experience! LOL


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> I love that contraption under neath the kitchen sink with the plastic bottle on top of the concrete blocks! Funny thing is that it probably would have taken less effort to install a plastic p-trap under there, than it did to come up with this solution. Hmm... It actually looks like a piece of conceptual art.


You are assuming that they had the money to buy the trap, the means of getting to the store to buy one and that traps were in stock today.

Not all safe assumptions here in my experence.


----------

